# Grooming... Where to start, equipment, coat style...



## Pandabear96 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok so Ive been trying to be a better havi mommy and brush Panda everyday including his teeth. It's going really well he has no matts and he lays patiently waiting for me to be done. But i do need some help! My old havi was a rescue and never accepted being brushed well, so we kept her in very very short cuts, but i want to try growing panda out at least to a decent length since I got him when he was 9 weeks old and started brushing him and his teeth since day one. 

We had some problems during his coat blowing and he's had some awful haircuts. Think no hair, with a flat head, almost like they were trying to turn him into a weird looking terrier.... Well I learned my lesson not to get him done at petsmart. I now have a private groomer that is fabulous, she's very experienced with havaneses and even used to travel and groom show dogs. So he has been shaved a few times, but now he has about a 1 1/2 inch coat and a round poofy head, although he needs to grow a better tail. 

How should I keep my baby? He has curly hair, think bichon coat. Will I ever be able to grow his hair to the ground nicely? Or should I settle for a good 3 inches of fluff and let him have a teddy look? Pictures for reference would be awesome. 

Also what are your go to brushes and detanglers?? What about Chris Christensen brushes? I heard good things about Bobbi Panter (sp?) shampoos too! 

And last but not least, where do you keep your brushes?? Bag, container, somewhere else? Pictures??


----------



## Pandabear96 (Mar 19, 2015)

By the way Panda is 18 months. Here's a picture of him!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He is a cutie!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes, he's so cute!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable, but I don't know ANYBODY with a curly coated Havanese who doesn't keep them in a puppy cut of some sort. Even breeders/show people put up with it as long as they need to to finish the dog (get their championship) then put them in a puppy cut. It's a HUGE amount of work with a curly coat.


----------

